# Shot through a viewfinder



## jeroen (May 4, 2010)

I taped my Canon iXus to an old Argus Super 75 that I bought on a flea market. It takes 620 rolls so this is a nice way to have a little fun with it.

1 View from my window.







2 La Pluis.






3 The contraption.


----------



## Arch (May 4, 2010)

Heh nice idea, i will have to try that sometime


----------



## cnutco (May 4, 2010)

WoW!  That is an interesting idea.  How did you come up with that?

Great photos.


----------



## jeroen (May 4, 2010)

Here's one more.


----------



## joelhead (May 4, 2010)

awsome i dea!


----------



## jeroen (May 5, 2010)

Here's another one where I used my beer as a yellow filter.


----------



## Dallmeyer (May 5, 2010)

Let me try to guess hmmm.. De koninck? Hertog Jan? 
Kriek would darken the sky on a sunny day!:razz:


----------



## jeroen (May 5, 2010)

Dallmeyer said:


> Let me try to guess hmmm.. De koninck? Hertog Jan?
> Kriek would darken the sky on a sunny day!:razz:


Almost right, this is Palm beer.
But trying out different filters and drinking them after use might be an interesting experiment :mrgreen:


----------



## Dallmeyer (May 5, 2010)

:thumbup: definately! Palm  - lovely beer!


----------



## Derrel (May 5, 2010)

We had a thread on Feb 7, 2010 about using the old Kodak Duaflex in this manner. I wrote: The "hot, new thing to do" with the old Duaflexes is to take digital photos off of the viewfinder screen image! Seriously--I kid you not--there is a growing movement of people who have cobbled together tubes of various types, which allow a lens to be postioned well-centered over the viewing screen. I saw a how-to article on Shutterbug magazine's web site not long ago. This is called TtV or Through the VIewfinder photography. Flickr has a discussion on it  Flickr: Discussing What makes ttv photographs so appealing in Through The Viewfinder

The November, 2009 issue of Shutterbug magazine had an article on TtV   Shutterbug: TtV Photography and the article is entitled  "TtV Photography; The Duaflex Lives Again".

I had a Duaflex II many years ago. Who knew it might once again become a useful piece of camera gear!


----------



## jeroen (May 5, 2010)

Yeah, sure. I saw this somewhere a few months ago and stored it somewhere in the back of my mind to try it some day and then I found that little Argus on a flea market. The beer filter is a unique invention, done today by yours truely :mrgreen:


----------



## Dallmeyer (May 5, 2010)

Where it arises in conversation I shall credit the innovation of the TTV Beer filter (yellow/orange/red) to Jeroen of Amsterdam from this day on! Proost!


----------



## jeroen (May 5, 2010)

@dallmeyer
I was about to tell you that I find the Ensign the camera with the coolest design ever when I noticed your post is gone.

Maybe a mod should move this thread to the themes forum?


----------



## Dallmeyer (May 5, 2010)

Yes good plan. It deserves a theme IMO. I am changing my server photohosting around. I will post pictures again soon. And I will try to make some TTV for the theme. The Ensign - I was lucky, I just walked in a charityshop. For 5 euro i bought it as an ornament. Then I saw on Flickr that it was a popular TTV due to its big viewfinder.  I will try to make some nice TTV in the sunshine as soon as possible!


----------



## robitussin217 (May 5, 2010)

there's a unique first person affect. It's a step.


----------



## Derrel (May 5, 2010)

I like the beer filter. You could also try a stronger version of it, like an ale filter, for a different effect. Or a lighter, less-filling "Lite Beer" effect...you could run through the differing brands too, like the Amstel Lite, Miller Lite, Michelob Lite versions,and get back to us on that.


----------



## Dallmeyer (May 5, 2010)

Derrel said:


> I like the beer filter. You could also try a stronger version of it, like an ale filter, for a different effect. Or a lighter, less-filling "Lite Beer" effect...you could run through the differing brands too, like the Amstel Lite, Miller Lite, Michelob Lite versions,and get back to us on that.



 When shooting TTV under tungsten, always use Blue Curucao.."the gentleman's 80A!"


----------



## D-B-J (May 5, 2010)

neatt!


----------



## AnaBo (May 5, 2010)

keep on drinking and snapping!


----------

